# Cherub Group Head - How to disassemble?



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I've been thinking about disassembling the Cherub group (well at least removing the jet) to give a good clean/inspect etc...(mostly the little pre-jet filter). Unlike an E61 group which features what I would call a dual locking nut at the top of the group (i.e. two nuts) the Cherub only features one nut and, when undone, it would appear requires a second set of spanners or similar to remove the actual jet from the inside.

Given that I suspect at least some of this will be copper has anyone done this/know of a resource showing how to do this? I can probably work this out but experience would be appreciated to avoid a mishap. It looks like it requires a socket and smaller spanner but...

As an aside I'm unsure really why you would do this without good reason (i.e. a blockage or similar). I say this as my reasoning is to clean the little filter before the jet but you can do this without removing the jet assembly. I know many E61 owners remove the 'mushroom' and use this as an indication of scaling in the boilers but given that a descale will run through this part anyhow I'm unsure of the benefit other than as an indicator. Have I missed something? Perhaps to check the seals?

EDIT: I have the Cherub exploded parts diagram so it's fairly clear what the components are


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

It would appear that I somehow missed a recent thread on the same topic so apologies for posting twice:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11350-Cherub-Group-Head-Disassembly


----------

